# New Surface Grinder



## jmanatee (Apr 21, 2015)

I am excited,  I just picked up a Parker Majestic No. 2 Surface grinder in what looks to be excellent shape.

I came with a 6x18 Walker Magnetic chuck.

$500.


----------



## hdskip (Apr 21, 2015)

Great machine.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice score.    Now where are the pictures?


----------



## brino (Apr 21, 2015)

Congratulations!
I can think of so many projects for that......

-brino


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 21, 2015)

Good score.
Any pictures?


----------



## bbarter2 (Apr 21, 2015)

no pictures.....it didnt happen!  lol great score


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 21, 2015)

I am a out to pick up a surface grinder- awesome man!  I have read that yours is a beautifully appointed machine, even to a pro.

Pics pics pics! 

Bernie 


Bernie


----------



## jmanatee (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry here are two pictures...   I have already ordered a VFD.  Hope to have it running later this week.  Now where to put it


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 21, 2015)

Be VERY CAREFUL with the VFD-  NOT to run over speed- or you will blow grinding wheels apart!
Definitely set top RPM limits on the VFD

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 21, 2015)

Your machine looks beautiful by the way!
We'll have to exchange info as we both learn, unless I am misunderstanding your experience.


----------



## jmanatee (Apr 22, 2015)

"Beautiful"  Thanks.

I don't plan to over speed it at all, I do not have 3 phase power here so I have to get the VFD.  I setup a VFD on the mill so I think I can do this, although the motor plate on the mill was more informative then the plate on the grinder.

"Misunderstanding your experience."   Just to clarify,  I have zero, zip, no experience with a surface grinder. 
In fact, this is the first surface grinder I ever touched.  This will be a big learning experience for me.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 22, 2015)

To be clear as well, I am also learning.  I have a small Sanford 4x8 inch tabletop surface grinder now, and will be picking up a Sanford 8x12 in a few weeks, so I've been reading and studying like crazy.   

I also run VFD's on other machines, which will be the same for your grinder.  Mine is not as sensitive to exact HP setting etc, so I swap it with twist-locks from machine to machine.  I also have a rotary phase converter sometimes.

I read this warning a few times on some threads I read here and elsewhere, to be careful with overspinning grinding wheels with VFD, so wanted to pass it along to you as clearly as people were posting it everywhere else!   Makes sense.   Apparently more important with vitrified wheels than others, but who wants to mess up these beautiful precise machines, or worse, ourselves?  

Definitely keep us up to date when you get it going or to help get it going!


Bernie


----------



## jmanatee (Apr 22, 2015)

VFD doesn't get here until next Tuesday. What kind did of VFD are you using?  I wish I would have know there were less sensitive kinds.

I will definitely need help once I get it going... I have already started researching grinding wheels, grinding wheel hubs, etc... watching videos on YT.

I agree, I dont like the idea of over spinning my equipment,  I setup the VFD on the mill so max rpm would be just like it was connected to 3 phase. 
I figure if I take care of it, it should last the rest of my life.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Apr 22, 2015)

And your grandson's. They are so handy, I have just a Delta Toolmaker, but it has three projects waiting for set-up, plus all those used lathe bits.


----------



## jmanatee (May 1, 2015)

Here's an update.  I got the VFD in and installed it.  Powered it up and there was a wrr to the bearings.   Not bad but noticeable.  I pulled the spindle to inspect the bearings.  The previous owner had told me he had just re greased them so I wanted to check.  There are 4 angular contact bearings in tandem with a spring preload.  The bearings are $220 each. 

During dis assembly, I noticed the bearings were installed backwards.  I corrected this, reassembled it and hoping the bearings were not trashed and spun it up again.  Its almost silent.  I will run it this way for a while and see how it does.   

I have played around grinding some AR500  and it leaves a beautiful finish.  So the learning begins.


----------



## brino (May 1, 2015)

jmanatee said:


> Now where to put it



I could clean out a corner of my shop for it if that helps?
-brino


----------



## jmanatee (May 1, 2015)

brino said:


> I could clean out a corner of my shop for it if that helps?
> -brino



Thanks but,  I moved some stuff around and found a place last night.  

I got it leveled with my machinists level, easiest machine i have ever leveled, it has built in leveling studs and came with feet for under them.


----------



## brino (May 1, 2015)

jmantee,

Congratulations! 
I'm glad that it's found a new home and is setup and ready to go. 
I hope you get many years use out of it.

-brino


----------



## Randy803 (May 2, 2015)

Awesome purchase! Congratulations.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 2, 2015)

jmanatee said:


> I am excited,  I just picked up a Parker Majestic No. 2 Surface grinder in what looks to be excellent shape.
> 
> I came with a 6x18 Walker Magnetic chuck.
> 
> $500.




You lucky Dog!!!
Great find!!!!


----------



## mcostello (May 2, 2015)

A hint worth repeating is when Your part is held by a magnetic chuck,the last thing to do before starting to grind it is to grab ahold of it and try to move it. You might never have another chance to see if it is held solidly. The first piece I ground on MY surface grinder was a tool bit. Stellite. Stellite is not magnetic. Almost launched that one! Be careful


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 2, 2015)

mcostello said:


> A hint worth repeating is when Your part is held by a magnetic chuck,the last thing to do before starting to grind it is to grab ahold of it and try to move it. You might never have another chance to see if it is held solidly. The first piece I ground on MY surface grinder was a tool bit. Stellite. Stellite is not magnetic. Almost launched that one! Be careful



note to self... stellite is non magnetic


----------



## Bill C. (May 2, 2015)

Sounds good.  Be sure to get a demagnetizer in case the parts stay magnetized.  Electric magnetic chucks have a built in function.  I used to use a .001 strip of steel shim stock to test my finished parts.


----------



## Bill C. (May 2, 2015)

mcostello said:


> A hint worth repeating is when Your part is held by a magnetic chuck,the last thing to do before starting to grind it is to grab ahold of it and try to move it. You might never have another chance to see if it is held solidly. The first piece I ground on MY surface grinder was a tool bit. Stellite. Stellite is not magnetic. Almost launched that one! Be careful




Glad you check before hand.  When I was in training we would routinely make seam welder wheels.  About three inch steel diameter with about a quarter thick brass ring pressed on the outside.  We would load those assembled wheels on a 30"-36" Bullard grinder to grind them flat about a quarter thick.  Every so often one of the outer parts would disappear into the coolant tank.  They would find all kinds of parts when the coolant was changed.


----------



## Jericho (Dec 31, 2020)

Does your magnetic chuck use a Electro-Matic chuck control Patent  2,825,854 Re :25607  ? The one I'm working on has and I've done a bad practice. I cut the 110V AC input wires to it and now am in a quandary as to which lead is hooked to the "hot" leg and which connects to the neutral (white) leg. I just labeled it AC wires when I cut it loose. Both legs are fused. Would it be too much to ask you to take a peek at yours and tell me which it should be ?  I'm thinking it doesn't matter but would rather not ruin it by ignorance.  Pictures of wire attached .


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 31, 2020)

As I recall on mine, the chuck is DC and it dowsn't matter as long as the ground is good.  I'll check mine tomorrow.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 4, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> As I recall on mine, the chuck is DC and it dowsn't matter as long as the ground is good.  I'll check mine tomorrow.


Did you have an opportunity to check the wiring in the Electro-matic ?


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 4, 2021)

oh, sorry, I had to clear a bunch of snow before it melts, and i got distracted...  I'll unearth it before supper.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 5, 2021)

My Walker looks completely different inside, As I mentioned they both are DC units.  Mine sends 120V DC to the magnet coils, and then 120VAC for release and demag.

The potentiometer is connected to the SCR to provide 10-100% duty cycle.

I used to have the schematic, and I think I even posted it in the forum years ago, but I no longer have it.

Because yours is different, try using an ohmmeter to check for case leakage from both AC leads.  If both are well isolated, then it really doesn't matter.  Most of the workings are a full wave bridge rectifier, and if yours is electronic, an SCR lamp dimming circuit.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 5, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> My Walker looks completely different inside, As I mentioned they both are DC units.  Mine sends 120V DC to the magnet coils, and then 120VAC for release and demag.
> 
> The potentiometer is connected to the SCR to provide 10-100% duty cycle.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for giving the help. I did get a chance to check the resistance to ground and it was off the scale on my digital ohmmeter on both legs so apparently no leakage. Heading out  a few days but as soon as I get back I'll smoke test it. The patent (described as a control for a demagnetizer)from the device shows a wiring diagram but I couldn't make heads or tales from it. The only thing I can identify on it appear to be 3 bridge rectifiers, some DPDT switches, and a variac . Looks like mine had been modified considerably from the patent and perhaps simplified. Nothing to gain from that for me. Thanks again.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 27, 2021)

jmanatee said:


> Sorry here are two pictures...   I have already ordered a VFD.  Hope to have it running later this week.  Now where to put it
> 
> View attachment 100045
> View attachment 100046



I am sorry to be the one to have to break this to you but... that is a USED surface grinder!



Nice score, I am very jealous!


----------

